# CPU overheating issue (new fan required)



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

For the past 2 months or so each time my cpu is usage goes up past approx 20% the fan kicks in in noisy overdrive & just goes on and on and on & it's becoming an annoyance. I've recently downloaded Speedfan to keep track of the CPU temp and at present with just internet explorer running it's at 71C, which I've been told is high, my question is do I need to change the fan, if so what one would be a good choice & how would I go about installing it, is is just a case of a undoing a couple of screws & unplugging a wire or is there more to it?

Your help in this matter would be appreciated as it's kind of ruining the experience of using my PC.

My computer is a HP Pavilion T3625.uk Media Centre desktop PC, Pentium D 2.8Ghz, 1Gb ram & it's not been modified in any way since purchase 1.5 years ago

The temp readings from Speed are are as follows (with nothing running other than Internet Explorer)

Temp1 38C
Temp2 52C
Temp3 -128C
HD0 38C
Core 71C
Ambient 0C


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes, 71C is hot for a CPU. Pentium D's are known to run hot (42-48ish...they weren't exactly engineered that greatly), but nothing like that. Being an HP, i'm willing to bet it has the dell-style ducting system, though it might not. 

a fan might be a start, but the actual problem might be deeper.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> Temp3 -128C


That would suggest you have a malfunctioning thermistor somewhere too, you dont even get -128 on a liquid nitro cooled bench test.

Blast out any dust inside the case, its a heat trap.
Check the inside of the case for free fan holes. Take note of any witout fans, then order some to fit. Id suggest ordering some Arctice Silver 5 too, it sits between the CPU and the heatsink on top of it, transferring the heat efficiently.


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Cheers for the speedy response, is there a replacement fan and/or thermistor for my computer & where I could get them?


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

My problems just got worse, I took the cpu fan (and the heat block attached behind it) off to clean it as there was quite alot of dust clogging it up & put it back on exactly as it was but now the fan is kicking in as soon as the power is turned on & before the computer can boot up full it turns itself off, presumably because it's too hot or thinks it's too got, help please!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The heatsink should not be removed unless you have a suitable thermal compound (like the Arctic Silver 5 that I previously suggested) to replace the stuff that is on already. Once the heatsink is removed, the compounds ability to do its job is greatly reduced. Therefore, I suggest you do not turn the machine on again until you have the replacement compound.
Dont worry about the thermistor, its not a necessary component. You still have working ones on the vital components.


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up, I've up ordered some Arctic Silver 5 from Amazon.co.uk so should be with me within the next few days, I'll give you an update then.


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, The Artic Siler 5 came through the post today & I've been able to get my computer back up & running but am still having some heating issues& the fan's still kicking in (all be it not constantly). I applied a thin line of the Artic Silver onto the CPU exterior heat protector as advised on the the following instrustions; http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appinstruct/as5/ins_as5_intel_dual_wcap.pdf
My current temperatures per Speedfan are;
Temp1 31C
Temp2 55C
Temp3 -128C
HD0 24C
Core 68C
Ambient 0C

By the way what is the Temp2 measuring the heat of??

There anything you could suggest to bring the temps down? maybe apply a little more Artic Silver?

Cheers


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Pete :wave:

Adding more ArcticSilver won't reduce the heat any more it'll just ooze out the sides and gunk up the mobo, likely cause some short-circuits too :4-thatsba

Some points to ponder though:

*1}* How tidy is the cabling around that area? Cables and ribbons can seriously interrupt the air-flow, causing hot-spots etc. You could try ting the cables back, where possible, with cable-ties, string or even rubber bands! (be careful to tie the bands to the case frame, rather than components/boards though - the smell of hot/burning rubber isn't the most pleasant thing :wink

*2}* Is it possible to add another fan or 2 to the case? A fan on the side-panel and/or rear will help to either suck or blow the hot air out the case.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

temp3 is a not connected thermistor, and temp 2 is probably your northbridge. temp 1 could be anything from southbridge to an ambient probe.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Temp2 could possibly be your graphics card, too. 

That's the main hassle with 'Speedfan', it doesn't easily identify where the temps are measured - comments like 'IT8712F at $290 on ISA' is just gobbledegook to lots of folks :4-dontkno.


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

The wiring inside the computer is all pretty neat & tidy & i've been running the computer for the past week without the side panel on it so presumably there's enough cool air getting to the fan(s).

I've gone into the "configure" section of speed fan and the Temp2 Chip is IT871F-1, Bus is ISA and the address is $A10, dont know if that means anything to any of you??? Also the Core seems to be measuring the temp of the nVidia Video Card.

Don't know if from any of the above you can narrow down where the problem(s) are coming from?

Cheers everyone


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas because I'm about to go nuts & smash my computer up in frustration


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what are your temps right now relative to ambient?


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely don't smash your computer! 

Valdeam


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry for the delay in responding, I've been away on holiday. Right my current temps with the CPU at approx. 20% usage are as follows (using SpeedTemp);
Temp1: 34C
Temp2: 61C
Temp3: -128C
HD0: 38C
Core: 79C
Ambient: 0C

If there's any more detail that can help or any other more usual software that i can be sing to monitor the temps please let me know. I can't do anything anymore without the fan kicking into noisy overdrive when the CPU is over 10% usage


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

Beside cleaning your case out and cable management the other step would be to either add more fans to your case or upgrading your cpu heatsink. As the stock coolers are the best at reducing heat sometimes


----------



## BizarrePete (Feb 13, 2008)

Cheers for the response, I've been recommended buying an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 heatsink & fan, I'm going to order this over the weekend and hopefully that'll sort the problem. I'll check back once I've installed it.


----------

